# Small Head?



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi! My gsd Celia just turned 1 on june, 1st and her head still looks small! I know that GSD's eventually "Fill out" do you think it will get any bigger?! Her daddy had a big head, her moms was a bit average., maybe alittle smaller. Here is a variety of pictures of celia's head, tell me what you think.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think she's just perfect for a female. She's a gorgeous girl! :wub:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yep, Hunter just turned one and his head is too small for his body. Very normal. She will fill out. Also, she's gorgeous. <3


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think she's very feminine in appearance, I like her

She will fill out more, she's still a baby.


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you very much guys! She is very gorgeous and im so proud of her! I was just curious to see what would happen cause her paws just looked so huge copared to her head! but yes she is still a baby and a very cute one! Im amazed at how much she has changed! this is her baby picture:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG, that picture is CUTE! 

When my boy was a pup he was all ears & paws. Then when he was around 6-8 months old was very lanky like a teenage boy. At two he's filled out very nice.


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

ya celia is pretty much all legs, long back, and tail XD She has some nice muscles on her legs from all the walks we do and crazy tricks x3 her chest is still a bit narrow though, but im sure that it will widen eventually.


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

One thing I love about GSDs compared to other breeds is how you can almost always tell the sex of the dog just by the head and face. No one ever thinks my Uther is a female...he has such a masculine little face even at 5 months old.

She is so lovely and I like her head the way it is. I bet she will fill out a bit more though. 

What a pretty girl you have!


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you! Is that Uther is your avatar? Cause is a handsome sable! Ya when I saw Celia's parents i could tell mother from father right away ecause how masculine dad look and feminine mom looked! It really adds to their personality


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I think she's lovely. I'm a big fan of feminine-appearing gsds. Take a look at my avatar; it's an old picture and she's grown a lot, but Teddy (female) has a smallish, very feminine head.


----------



## Brandon720 (Jun 2, 2020)

maureen_mickel said:


> Thank you very much guys! She is very gorgeous and im so proud of her! I was just curious to see what would happen cause her paws just looked so huge copared to her head! but yes she is still a baby and a very cute one! Im amazed at how much she has changed! this is her baby picture:


Ok is there is there something going on with my 5 week old.... His ears haven't shown any signs of standing up


----------

